# Strikeforce/M-1 Global: Fedor vs Rogers



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

November 7, 2009 

Live on CBS @ 9 pm est. 

*Main card

Heavyweight bout: Fedor Emelianenko vs. Brett Rogers
Middleweight Championship bout: Jake Shields vs. Jason Miller
Light Heavyweight bout: Gegard Mousasi vs. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
Heavyweight bout: Fabricio Werdum vs. Antonio Silva

Other announced matchups

Welterweight bout: Mark Miller vs. Deray Davis
Welterweight bout: Christian Uflacker vs. Jonatas Novaes 
Women's (145-pound) bout: Marloes Coenen vs. Erin Toughill
Middleweight bout: John Kolosci vs. Shamar Bailey*







​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Flags*

Hahaha, United States versus Russia again, very funny!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I pray to any gods that exist that this isn't the man Fedor loses to.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Prayer*

Oh Lord Jesus may it not be so!


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't seen too much of Rogers, 2 or 3 fights, but from what I gather the dudes got very little ground game. What's the worry? Fedor will tool him.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Rogers better pray that he'll be able to keep this fight standing, and that he hits Fedor right on the button. This is yet another fight to protect Fedor, who is Strikeforce's Kimbo Slice, only talented. 

Fedor deserves one or two gimmes, especially after taking on back to back former UFC champions Sylvia and Arlovski. No matter what anyone says, those two would still be competitive in the UFC today, and the wins shouldn't be discounted. 

The same goes for Rogers, although I look at his victory over Arlovski as more of a fluke. A flash KO does nothing to prove how well he'll be able to do in an actual battle, which is what I expect to come out of Fedor.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm afraid that Fedor will try to standup with Rogers,if that happens it can go 50/50 if not then Fedor by Armbar.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor's Standup*

Well Fedor tried standing up with Arlovski and look what happened!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just watched some Brett Rogers fights and i now realize what is going to make the difference in this fight. Brett Rogers has Big Black in his corner. How could he possibly lose when he has that guy in his posse? Seriously though, what is the connection between these dudes other then being huge black dudes? Anyone know?


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

I ordered some cheap nose bleed tickets for this event. I don't imagine Fedor will be in the Chicago area again for a long time, if ever, so it is worth $35 to see him live once. 

I just wish Babalu was on this card...


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I wish Babalu was alive - period!

Seriously, they need to get him back in the ring fast. I miss the old f*cker already.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't believe Fedor vs Rogers is really happening...... I almost didn't believe it for the last few months. Regardless of who wins, I think this is the dumbest buisness decision of all time for Strikeforce.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dumbest Business Decision*

It could be worse, they could be like EliteXC and promote another Kimbo Slice as their poster child!


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

This card is getting pretty stacked. 

Fedor vs Rogers
Shields vs Miller
Werdum vs Bigfoot
Mousasi vs Sokoudjou

Sick main card so far.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

updated


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

this is a REALLY good main card


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good Main Card*

Yeah, Werdum versus Silva, Mousasi versus Souki, Miller versus Shields, and Fedor versus Rogers, WAR!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Heavyweight bout:* Fedor Emelianenko* vs. Brett Rogers
Middleweight Championship bout: Jake Shields vs. *Jason Miller*
Light Heavyweight bout: *Gegard Mousasi* vs. Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou
Heavyweight bout: *Fabricio Werdum* vs. Antonio Silva _(this is the only one i had to think about... i'm a huge Meyhem Fan, The Last Emperor has too many tools for the boxer and i'll send the Predator some lovely flowers for his plot)_


----------



## MaZZacare (Oct 24, 2009)

This main card and UFC 106 are like to the two events i am absolutly looking FORWARD to the main card is just sick it looks like it hsould be a ppv imo November is going to rock for MMA fans


----------



## MegaFedorFan (Oct 30, 2009)

*Fedor Vids*

Check out this hilarious fan vid for Fedor - finally a girl's perspective of Fedor!! http://vimeo.com/7332520

I really am excited for the fight on November 7th on CBS - It's gonna be AWESOME!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxCBgxy1Ddc


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Card*

Fedor by submission, Mousasi by knockout or TKO, Shields by submission, and Werdum by either knockout/TKO or submission.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

How come we cant bet on Fedor vs Rogers yet?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Really looking forward to Silva/Werdum. Perfect fight for each man at this point in their careers and I'm really perplexed as to how it will go down.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Scorch said:


> How come we cant bet on Fedor vs Rogers yet?



Yet is here thanks to TBF

http://www.mmaforum.com/previous-sports-wagers/64973-strikeforce-brett-rogers-vs-fedor-emelianenko.html


----------



## jdsouza (Jul 23, 2009)

Fedor Emelianenko, is the best heavyweight in the world. However, in the United States Fedor isn't well known. Brett Rogers certainly isn't the best heavyweight in the world, and he really didn't even earn his shot at Fedor. However, if the audience sees this big, scary looking guy (Rogers), they're probably going to assume he'll win. This gives room for a Fedor win to impress the viewing audience, which will be full of people getting their first glance at him. 

I am really looking forward to the event on November 7. 

Heard the game will be streamed live on a site called Omnisport! It is legal and in HD! That's great news!


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

What a Joke fedor is. I used to like fedor I think hes a great fighter but he just doesnt want to fight the best. Strikeforce has no one in it that can even attempt to beat him. Fedor should have signed with UFC and faught the best. This will be like a grown man beating up an infant what a joke. Fedor obviously just wants to be fed easy fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not true!


----------



## Carlitoz3 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is the first time Im going to see Fedor fight. I've heard nothing but good things and was impressed with all the vids up on youtube. Lets go Fedor!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*First Time*

This is going to be the first time alot of people watch Fedor fight, and for free!


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Its going to be a spectacular night! Fedor's first fight in a cage! I cant wait to see him dominate!


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Fedor via armbar within the 1st minute .

Mousasi via armbar , 2:10 of 2nd rnd ..

Shields & Silva via UD ..


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Comeone fedor...dont lose, not to this guy.... Not that i hate rogers

this guy will not be able to stick to a gameplan. hes gonna see fedor and run at him and try and do what he does bes ko the other dude. He's too rough and unrefined. Can he KO fedor yes but thats his meal ticket and fedor will be waiting and hopefully capitalise


----------



## UltraMax (Oct 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see this.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Great card top to bottom. Every match was competitive and if the ratings hold out, the winner is Strikeforce and the fans since we'll get another supercard like this in February or March (fingers crossed).


----------



## Oni (Oct 16, 2008)

that was a great show the only bad thing that I saw was Fedor's translator. It was nice to see the emperor in action again...n bret rogers did way better than I expected.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah great fights.
Production was sort of wet though. Not neacesarilly worse than UFC but still...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wet Production*

That is just how anyone who is not the UFC is unfortunately!


----------

